# great foster cat



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I am currently fostering an awsome maine coone mix, super sweet neutered boy cat, 3 1/2. The best cat ever. Orange and wwhite. He gives kisses, but is shy with strangers. Playfull like a kitten, super super cute!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Pics, please!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Pics, please!


X2 Do I sense a foster failure?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, c'mon, you can't start a thread like this without pic's!!  He sounds like an absolute sweetie.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be afoster failure but i am soooooooo alergic to cats. I need areal computor to post pictures of petey, tomorow. I amliving on claratin but can,t keep him, i can,t breathe.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

My computor isstill down, i can only get online on my nook tablet, but i can,t do pictures and am typing like i'm drunk. I will get some pictures up.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Promise?????


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> It would be afoster failure but i am soooooooo alergic to cats. I need areal computor to post pictures of petey, tomorow. I amliving on claratin but can,t keep him, i can,t breathe.


Yikes. You have a very big heart - I hope you live through it!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Promise, soon! I found petey and his brother jackson in our outside trash at 4 months, aprox. We meant to tqke them to the shelter in the morning, but they were..... special, that coming from two people who have no special affection for cats, and i am sooooo alergic. They were both too good to be true and were so goofy and affectionate they reminded me of little golden retrievers. Jack was super out going with everyone and so charming he got adopted by a great family. Petey is just as awesome, but needs a little time to warm up to strangers so he doesn't impress as much on a quick visit. I love him and really would keep him if luigi didn't think he was a squeeky toy and if he didn't really make me ill. GOOD cat, has never offered to scratch or bite ANYONE, even for baths.


----------

